# Sunningdale Choices........



## Smiffy (Jul 11, 2011)

Well, I have heard back from David Bowles, my contact at Sunningdale regarding the meeting to be held there on Thursday 29th March next year.
As you know, the original cost for 36 holes of golf was going to be Â£155.00.
As we are now 24 in number, we are considered a Society and as such, have "unlocked" a Society package, which on the face of it looks very good value for money.
But I don't want to go ahead an agree to it unless everybody feels the same way.

The Society package itinerary is as follows....

7.30am Arrival and Welcome
       Buffet breakfast offering Tea, Coffee, Juices, Danish Pastries, Bacon Rolls and Buck Fizz.
Complimentary Driving Range Tokens.

8.15am 18 holes on either the Old or New course subject to availability.  *Play is fromt the White or Yellow tees.* 

From 12.00pm Players return to the Clubhouse for pre lunch drinks (on an account or cash basis).

From 12.15pm Traditional Sunningdale Carvery Lunch in the dining room (Jacket required)

From 1.30pm 18 holes on the "unplayed" course.

From 5.30pm Afternoon Tea and Prize giving.

The cost of this package is Â£160.00 + VAT (Total Â£186.00)
So you get all of the above for Â£31.00 more than the standard green fee rate.
Plus, for some un-explained reason they allow you to play the courses off the WHITE tees, which is something that I know a lot of you wanted to do.

Please let me know what your thoughts are.
We have two choices really. We either go with the above or we reduce to total number of golfers down to 20 therefore reverting to the original Â£155.00 cost as we will no longer be classed as a Society.

Personally, I like the idea of the above. It's not every day of the week I get to play a course like Sunningdale, in fact it might be the only time I ever visit it.

Whichever you decide, I will not require any deposits from anybody until October/November time so you have plenty of time to save up for it.
I will collect whatever the amount is over Â£100.00 in either instance, and will require the balance of Â£100.00 to be paid by the end of February as I need to send it off to the club 30 days before we play.

I am not VAT registered of course, but if anybody who has put there name down to play does own their own company and can re-claim the VAT I certainly have no objection in having the invoice made out to them....

Apologies for the long winded thread....
Rob


----------



## User20205 (Jul 11, 2011)

Having quickly read it, I would vote for the society option. For me playing Sunningdale is all about the experience. This includes the lunch (jacket & tie included). I hear the carvery is almost worth the trip by itself


----------



## gjbike (Jul 11, 2011)

More than happy to go with the society option and play off the white tees


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jul 11, 2011)

Happy to go with the society option for the chance to play off the whites alone.


----------



## sev112 (Jul 11, 2011)

fine by me  Apparently the lunch is gooood


----------



## USER1999 (Jul 11, 2011)

White tees! Please, please, please. Plus food. It doesn't get better than that.

Swinger to win though. Unless he is nobbled by extra helpings of yorkshire pud.


----------



## Eejit (Jul 11, 2011)

I dont mind either way as long as get somewhere local to have a kip overnight...


----------



## gjbike (Jul 11, 2011)

Try the travelodge At Bracknell Central at the moment it's only Â£19.50 a room smiffy and I are stopping there


----------



## PNWokingham (Jul 11, 2011)

Well done Smiffy - the above sounds great - the lunch option adds to the overall experience so I have heard


----------



## SyR (Jul 11, 2011)

I'm up for the society option too. A carvery lunch sounds like a great way to get some energy for the second 18.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jul 11, 2011)

Try the travelodge At Bracknell Central at the moment it's only Â£19.50 a room smiffy and I are stopping there
		
Click to expand...

Plenty of accommodation. Two travellodges in Bracknell. One near the town centre and one on the way to Wokingham. The second one is only a Â£10 taxi into Wokingham which has better pubs and eateries than Bracknell. Theres is also the Weather Vane in Bracknell which is a premier travel inn attached to a pub/restaurant


----------



## Swinger (Jul 11, 2011)

Good work that man!! I'm in. Super society package for me please. 


I'm surprised Murph! Thought you'd seen enough of my game to know better!! 
I'm more of a rain man than blistering hot sunshine so it might play into my hands. 

I'll bring the rolling papers Smiffy.


----------



## rickg (Jul 12, 2011)

Society please!!!!


----------



## Smiffy (Jul 12, 2011)

I dont mind either way as long as get somewhere local to have a kip overnight... 

Click to expand...

Book up at the Travelodge at Bracknell Central Dermot. Few pints the night before, scampi and chips and......yer barrrrred!!!
(And don't forget to bring the Berocca. I've been peeing orange ever since Whittington Heath mate).


----------



## Twire (Jul 12, 2011)

Either option for me please Smiffy.

I'd just like to point out though, Â£160 + VAT = Â£192.00


----------



## Tiger (Jul 12, 2011)

Smiffmeister is this only limited to the 24 that already expressed an interest? I originally didn't put my name down but would hope that by March next year to have made serious in roads into the handicap and this sounds like a great day.

Let me know


----------



## USER1999 (Jul 12, 2011)

I am sure that a number will drop out, as Â£200 for a golf day is quite a lot of money.


----------



## rob2 (Jul 12, 2011)

I am sure that a number will drop out, as Â£200 for a golf day is quite a lot of money.
		
Click to expand...

Â£200  <u>plus</u>  the price of a blazer!  

Rob


----------



## bigslice (Jul 12, 2011)

ayrshire might have been interested if it was buckfast not bucksfizz


----------



## Eejit (Jul 12, 2011)

All booked, 2 nights 28th & 29th at the Bracknell Central, might need a bit of golf on the Wednesday now...


----------



## Bratty (Jul 12, 2011)

Rob, I'm happy with either, but chance to play off the whites is not to be sniffed at, so preference would be society.

I'll book myself into the Travelodge too.


----------



## Smiffy (Jul 12, 2011)

Smiffmeister is this only limited to the 24 that already expressed an interest? I originally didn't put my name down but would hope that by March next year to have made serious in roads into the handicap and this sounds like a great day.

Let me know
		
Click to expand...

As Murph points out, there is a possibility that somebody may pull out but I hope that they don't because if our numbers drop below 24 we are snookered for the Society rate.
I will add you to the reserve list if you want Tiger as unless I get 3 more people who definitely want to play I don't want to have to book another tee time up.
Is that ok?
Rob


----------



## Bratty (Jul 12, 2011)

Travelodge website has completely ****ed up! Couldn't log in even though they'd emailed me my password! ****!  

I've now got two family rooms booked!!! 

If anyone wants one, Â£19 and it's yours - asap please. I'll need to call them fairly quickly, so if I don't hear within the hour, I'll cancel it.


----------



## Eejit (Jul 12, 2011)

I had the same problem, rubbish website, ended up phoning them and they wanted Â£149 for 2 nights, went on the site and didnt register this time and got 2 nights for Â£39.50...


----------



## rickg (Jul 12, 2011)

If anyone wants one, Â£19 and it's yours - asap please. I'll need to call them fairly quickly, so if I don't hear within the hour, I'll cancel it.
		
Click to expand...

I'll take it please Bratty.


----------



## Bratty (Jul 12, 2011)

If anyone wants one, Â£19 and it's yours - asap please. I'll need to call them fairly quickly, so if I don't hear within the hour, I'll cancel it.
		
Click to expand...

I'll take it please Bratty.
		
Click to expand...

pm sent, mate


----------



## PNWokingham (Jul 12, 2011)

looks like we will have to have a curry night out in Wokingham - you up for it Rick if I can promise the same standard as Rugeley!!


----------



## Stuart_C (Jul 12, 2011)

I'm in for the society rate smiffy.


----------



## rickg (Jul 12, 2011)

looks like we will have to have a curry night out in Wokingham - you up for it Rick if I can promise the same standard as Rugeley!!
		
Click to expand...

As long as the barmen serve the drinks quicker and there are no girlie orders like Losttheplots' Masala!!


----------



## Smiffy (Jul 13, 2011)

Either option for me please Smiffy.

I'd just like to point out though, Â£160 + VAT = Â£192.00
		
Click to expand...

I thought for some reason there might have been some element of the green fee that wasn't attracting VAT.
But of course you are right.
The confusion came because David Bowles confirmed that the cost was Â£160 PLUS VAT and mentioned the figure Â£186.00 in a later email to me.
I will of course double check with him, see if I can get him to honour the lower price because of his mistake in addition. But I doubt it


----------



## Losttheplot (Jul 13, 2011)

looks like we will have to have a curry night out in Wokingham - you up for it Rick if I can promise the same standard as Rugeley!!
		
Click to expand...

As long as the barmen serve the drinks quicker and there are no girlie orders like Losttheplots' Masala!! 

Click to expand...

Bitch  

I'd be all over this meet if I wasn't on holiday with wife and in laws. I know which I'd prefer!


----------



## Tiger (Jul 13, 2011)

Smiffmeister is this only limited to the 24 that already expressed an interest? I originally didn't put my name down but would hope that by March next year to have made serious in roads into the handicap and this sounds like a great day.

Let me know
		
Click to expand...

As Murph points out, there is a possibility that somebody may pull out but I hope that they don't because if our numbers drop below 24 we are snookered for the Society rate.
I will add you to the reserve list if you want Tiger as unless I get 3 more people who definitely want to play I don't want to have to book another tee time up.
Is that ok?
Rob
		
Click to expand...

Yeah Rob that works for me. Cheers Tiger


----------



## Paul_Stewart (Jul 13, 2011)

Try the travelodge At Bracknell Central at the moment it's only Â£19.50 a room smiffy and I are stopping there
		
Click to expand...

So that's Â£9.75 each plus cost of lubricants?


----------



## vig (Jul 13, 2011)

Would it be fair to say that the addition of my "unwelcome" buddies have opened up the opportunity of playin off the whites?


I await comments...


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jul 13, 2011)

Would it be fair to say that the addition of my "unwelcome" buddies have opened up the opportunity of playin off the whites?


I await comments...
		
Click to expand...

I never said they were unwanted. I merely asked when numbers were being regulated to 24 pre-society deal whether it was fair for you to bring so many guests when other forum members may have wanted the opportunity and just asked the question. Now we've gone into a different area with the society deal it makes no odds


----------

